# Weil-McLain or Buderus?



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Good afternoon,
I am doing some research on some new construction I will be inviolved in and was recommended two companies to deal with in regards to my heating needs (oil/gas): Buderus(New hampshire) and Weil-McLain(Indiana). Can anyone give me some insite as to each companies respective pro's and con's? After reading some marketing materials, each sounds like they are the same. Any and all input will be welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Both of the boiler are good, weil is a more common name and they do make a quailty product. Boudus is also good however you may want to think about the times when they are going to break down, who carrys the parts and are they stocked?
Which type are you looking at 90+ units or the lower eff units?

BJD


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*hands down*

weil-mclain hands down I have one in my house Its a natural gas boiler for copper baseboard heat and is original to house. House built in 1963 and still going strong. My plumber who I've known for years says weil-mclain makes the best boilers on the market. All you have to do i :Thumbs: s preventive maintance like I do and they will last forever. :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------

